# Teichschlammsauger



## sissi (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle

Ich bin zufällig im Internet auf folgenden link gestoßen  http://www.wunschgarten.ch/Produkte...0612 Innovationsbericht der Schlammsauger.pdf
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Teichschlammsauger der an einen Hochdruckreiniger angeschlossen wird und laut Beschreibung gut funktioniert und einfach zu bedienen ist (nur das schreiben viele über ihre Produkte!).Da ich einen sehr leistungsfähigen Hochdruckreiniger besitze wäre da ja was für mich ?? oder?
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit so einem Sauger (positiv oder negativ!),es würde mir sehr helfen vor ich mir so ein Ding kaufe.Vom Grundprinzip scheint es nach dem Venturiprinzip zu funktionieren das ja auch in anderen technischen Anwendungen eingesetzt wird nur wie gut es mit dem Teichschlamm zurechtkommt wäre interessant.Bei meiner Teichgröße kann ich mir "Spielzeugvarianten" nicht leisten, ansonsten stehe ich wochenlang im Wasser und verkühle mich 
Ich hoffe auf Erfahrungsbericht von euch 
schöne Grüße

Herbert

PS: meine beiden Algenrasenfilter zeigen schon deutliches Algenwachstum trotz des eher nicht sehr wachtumsfördernden Wetters in den letzten 2 Wochen


----------



## martin karstens (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Herbert!
Das interessiert mich auch. Baue gerade einen Schwimmteich mit ca. 300 m3. Und habe auch einen leistungsfähigen HD Reiniger. Komme halt aus dem Bereich Landwirtschaft.
Hoffe das hier einige POSETIVE Antworten kommen!
Gruß Martin


----------



## sissi (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Martin
man sieht unter  http://www.wunschgarten.ch/ und downloads auch die Funktionsweise und den Aufbau im Video und auch die Händler im Umkreis der Schweiz.Im Video scheint es ein funktionstüchtiges Gerät zu sein, vor allem "relativ " günstig wenn man schon einen HD-Reiniger besitzt.
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## gerd99 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,
der Schlammsauger (Sedimentsauger) macht auf mich einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Das Verfahren ist durchaus interessant. Hochdruckreiniger ist schon vorhanden.

Nur leider finde ich keinen Händler, der das Ding in Deutschland vertreibt.


----------



## Redlisch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,
über den Arnold Sedimantsauger gab es mal im Schweizerfernsehen (NZZ Format) einen Bericht.

Dieser ging von der Idee über den Prototyp bis zu Serienreife und Herstellersuche. 
War sehr informativ und man hatte sich echt Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Bei mir kann ich ihn aber nicht einsetzen, sonnst muss ich wohl meinen Sand anschliessend wieder in den Teich schaufeln 

Axel


----------



## sissi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



			
				gerd99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der Schlammsauger (Sedimentsauger) macht auf mich einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Das Verfahren ist durchaus interessant. Hochdruckreiniger ist schon vorhanden.
> 
> Nur leider finde ich keinen Händler, der das Ding in Deutschland vertreibt.



Hallo Gerd
Vielleicht kannst du die Vertriebspartner in Deutschland bei Arnold in der Schweiz erfragen?
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## sissi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> über den Arnold Sedimantsauger gab es mal im Schweizerfernsehen (NZZ Format) einen Bericht.
> 
> Dieser ging von der Idee über den Prototyp bis zu Serienreife und Herstellersuche.
> ...


hallo Axel
Wie hast du die Absaugung geplant da ja jeder Sauger den Sand mitnimmt.Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit einer starken Pumpe bei der ich eben immer das Problem habe, dass es mir trotz verschiedener Umbauarbeiten am Saugkopf Steine mitnimmt die dann genau in der Mitte des Saugschlauches steckenbleiben und sehr! mühsam wieder zu entfernen sind,oder dass sich ein richtig fester Pfropf aus abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen,Schlamm,__ Schnecken,ect. bildet und dann der Saugstrom abreißt.Es muss dann wieder Vakuum aufgebaut werden und dann gehts weiter,grundsätzliche eine sehr gute Pumpe allerdings für Gülle gebaut.Auch ein Freund von mir hat das Problem mit den Steinen bei einer "speziellen Teichsaugpumpe" von seinem Teichbauer.
Pondovac von Oase ist für solch große Schwimmteiche völlig zu vergessen, damit kommt man nicht einmal auf den Grund (hab ich mir einmal von einem Freund ausgeliehen).Interessant wäre,womit andere den Teich reinigen da ich sicherlich nicht der einzige bin der das macht (bei meinem ersten Teich,ca. 1/2 Größe vom Jetzigen habe ich 6 Jahre nichts gemacht,beim Umbau allerdings zuerst 1/2 Meter Schlamm abschöpfen müssen,sehr anstrengend!!)
Gruß  Herbert


----------



## gerd99 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Antwort und auch ein Angebot (Exceldatei) von der Firma Arnold vor mir liegen. *Die Firma vertreibt es selbst in Deutschland*. Sie hat ein eigenes Lager in Deutschland eingerichtet. 
Nur der Preis ist doch ganz schön happig.  
In der Grundausstattung: Sediment Saughaube, Schläuche und Teleskopstange (ohne Hochdruckreiniger) kommt man auf 1075 SFr (ca. 665 EUR). Allerdings sind da auch für Zoll 55 SFr und Spedition 170 SFr angerechnet.

Obwohl die Videos durchaus ein erfolgreiches Arbeiten darstellen, ist mir das doch noch etwas zu teuer. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir die Haube (390 SFr) allein und bastele das andere dann selbst zusammen.


----------



## Gredi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe so ein ähnliches Teil ...bin total zufrieden

Bilder findet ihr im Shop  http://www.j-kesselshop.de/


Hier noch ein ne Info zum Preis

1x Kränzle Schlammsauger 3 mtr. (41104) = 83,90 EUR
1x Kränzle Hochdruckschlauch 10m (43416)= 52,90 EUR

Summe:136,80 EUR inkl. MwSt

Cu Gerd


----------



## Gredi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

http://www.j-kesselshop.de/product_info.php?pName=kraenzle-schlammsauger-3-mtr-p-1663


----------



## koiundteich (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo an alle,
Gerd hat recht mit dem Gerät von Kränzle ist man bestens bedient. Ich habe schon einige für Kunden gebaut und alle sind zufrieden. Auf das Gerät habe ich ein Y-Stück aufgeklebt von wo ein Schwimmschlauch zur Teichoberfläche und aus dem Teich geht (Vorteil: man zieht den Schlauch nicht durch den Schlamm und behält im Teich klare Sicht) und auf den Y-Abgang nach vorne habe ich ein Teleskopstiel verschraubt (Vorteil: man kann von Teichrand arbeiten). Am Teleskopstiel kann man dann auch mit Kabelbindern den Hochdruickschlauch zum Hochdruckreiniger befestigen.
Eine wirklich tofte Sache zur Impellerpumpe die Problem mit Steinen hat und sehr teuer von der Anschaffung ist.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland 
Koi & Teich


----------



## Redlisch (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Herbert,



			
				sissi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Axel
> Wie hast du die Absaugung geplant da ja jeder Sauger den Sand mitnimmt.Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit einer starken Pumpe bei der ich eben immer das Problem habe, dass es mir trotz verschiedener Umbauarbeiten am Saugkopf Steine mitnimmt die dann genau in der Mitte des Saugschlauches steckenbleiben und sehr!
> Gruß  Herbert



Genau wegen der Sandproblematik sauge ich garnicht mit Schlammsaugern. Bisher klappt es ganz gut einfach mit Flossen an den Füssen ein paar Runden im Teich zu drehen. Die beiden Bodenabsaugungen leisten dann gute arbeit.
Nach 2 Tagen ist das Wasser wieder klar und der meiste Mulm abgesaugt und liegt im Filterteich. Hier wird er von Wasserasseln und Co relativ schnell zersetzt und über die 3mm Absaugung der Pumpe auf die Screenmatic gefördert.

Ausserdem scheint es für die Fische ein echtes Hilight zu sein wenn ich mit ihnen tauche. Ich bin dann immer von einem grossen Schwarm umgeben 

Axel


----------



## gerd99 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



			
				Gredi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe so ein ähnliches Teil ...bin total zufrieden
> 
> ...



Hallo Namensvetter,

die Geräte gibt es unter ebay noch etwas günstiger (verschiedene Schlauchlängen bestimmen den Preis). Dort ist auch die Technik beschrieben. Bloß die hauen z.T. bis 20.000 Liter/Stunde durch. Ich wollte meinen Teich aber nicht leer pumpen. 

Ich finde die Absaugeinrichtung von Arnold doch in so einem Fall erheblich besser und leider auch deutlich teuerer. Natürlich kann man sich die auch fast  selbst bauen (wie von koiundteich beschrieben). Hier ist aber schon ein Gelenk (auch ein "Y-Verteiler") enthalten. Ferner kann auch die Glockengröße durch Auswechseln verändert werden. Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen. Das Angebot liegt mir jetzt vor. Ich muss nur mal sehen, wie ich das Geld in die Schweiz transferiere. Mein Starmoney will ohne BLZ kein Geld überweisen.


----------



## norbert.leim (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

ich habe seit dem frühjahr obigen sedimentsauger, auf eben flächen wie folie oder beton funktioniert er sehr gut, auf kies und schotter braucht man sehr viel geschick!
hier hab ich ihn mir besorgt:
http://www.floralegestaltung.de/shop/index.html?target=p_122.html&lang=de


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Kann man nicht einfach einen schlauch vor den Skimmer ansetzen und dann den Skimmer derweil abschalten und mit der ganz normalen Pumpe den schlamm wegsaugen ? Derweil Bodenablauf komplett zu und volle Leistung auf die Skimmerleitung. 

Wolf


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch so eine Saugglocke gefunden, unter  www.claq.at. Leider ohne Preisangabe. Bei dieser Firma muss man Informationen und Preise per e-Mail anfordern, was mir zu lästig war. Aber ich habe mir ein Video der Firma zu diesem  Teil angeschaut, diese Saugglocke scheint gut zu funktionieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## renne40 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo
Der Glockensauger von claqu.at kostet Euro 350,- zuzüglich Versand.
Man muß nur "Bestellen" wählen und schon hat man die Preise!!  
LG aus Österreich Rainer
ST seit April 2008
100.000 Liter 
Lärchenholzbecken


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Danke Rainer,

das ist ein stolzer Preis. Hast Du Dir auch das Video angesehen?

Übrigens kann man außer für die Saugglocke und den Hochdruckschlauch keinen Preis abfragen, ich habe es probiert.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## gerd99 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

@ Rainer
@ Elfriede

Hallo,

der Preis scheint mich auch zu hoch. Ich habe schon den Preis von Arnold Wunschgärten GmbH (mit Versand aus der Schweiz 280 EUR) als zu hoch angesehen. Das Gerät ist fast baugleich wie das von "claq.at" aus dem Beitrag von Elfriede. Näheres ist unter dem Beitrag #3 von Herbert per Link nachzulesen. Es gibt dort auch Videos zum Anschauen.

Ich habe sie mir aber gerade per Europa-Überweisung geordert. Allerdings auch nur die Sedimentabsaughaube. Den Rest (Teleskopstange, HD Schlauch, Absaugschlauch) kaufe ich hier vor Ort deutlich günstiger. Etwas basteln ist dann sicherlich angesagt.


----------



## sissi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo gerd
der Sauger von claq ist der gleiche, es sind die Vertriebshändler von Arnold in Österreich.
Interessant wäre ,wie viel m³ dieser Sauger im Vergleich zu dem von ebay saugt
(ist natürlich vom HD-Reinigerdruck, Saug-bzw. Druckhöhe, Schlauchlänge, Schlauchtyp,HD-Schlauchlänge wegen dem Druckverlust,ect. abhängig,deshalb sind vermutlich irgend welche Angaben ohnehin nicht zu vergleichen.
Interessant wären jedoch ungefähre Daten um ein wenig zu vergleichen, -kanstt du, nachdem du ja schon mit Herrn Arnold Kontakt hattest, ihn einmal fragen ob er solche Messwerte hat,für einige wäre der Vergleich der beiden Bautypen evt. hilfreich.
@ norbert.leim
was meinst du mit ´Geschick beim Saugen auf den Steinen´?-werden sie mitgesaugt oder kann man darauf nicht richtig rutschen? 
schöne Grüße
Herbert


----------



## renne40 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo
Bei Glenk`s Schwimmteichbedarf gibt´s ein kompl. Set von Venturi für Hochdruckreiniger um Euro 349,- (inkl. Breitbürste, 6m Schwimmschlauch, 3m Rohrsegmente und Druckschlauch)!!!!!!!!
Find ich günstig und ihr???


----------



## norbert.leim (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Herbert,

bis zu einer größe von ca. 3 cm saugt er die steine mit und verlegt somit das rohr, den feinen schotter saugt  er komplett mit.
richtig super funktionierts auf der folie oder beton!

schöne grüße aus dem waldviertel
norbert


----------



## sissi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Norbert
macht er das nur mit der kleinen Saugglocke oder auch mit dem größeren Aufsatz mit der Bürste?Wie viel bar hat dein HD-Reiniger?
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## gerd99 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,

meine Sedimentsauger Haube ist jetzt nach langer Odyssee aus der Schweiz eingetroffen. *Gleich vorweg rate ich allen diesen Weg nicht zu beschreiten. Es ist einfach deutlich zu teuer.* Die Haube hat mich 280 EUR + 4,76 EUR Zoll + 54,10 EUR MWST gekostet. Außerdem musste ich sie selbst unter großen Schwierigkeiten beim Zollamt auslösen. Hierzu ist eine doppelte Rechnung und eine Präferenzerklärung mit *Original*unterschrift notwendig gewesen. Selbst ein FAX von Hersteller (Arnold) aus der Schweiz wurde eigentlich nicht anerkannt. Mit einiger Überredung habe ich die Haube dann aber doch mitnehmen können.

Positiv ist die Qualität der Einheit. Sie macht auf mich eine guten Eindruck.
 Leider kann ich jetzt aber im Internet bei den Händlern:
http://www.euro-teich.de/product_info.php/info/p3954_Schlammsauger-f-r-Hochdruckreiniger.html für 219 EUR + Porto
bzw.
bei http://www.floralegestaltung.de/shop/index.html?target=p_122.html&lang=de für 300 EUR + Porto kaufen.

Sie sind aber allemal billiger. Ich habe also einmal mehr Lehrgeld bezahlt. Für mich ist ein Bezug von Waren außerhalb der EU (z.B. Schweiz) wegen der noch zu entrichtenden MWST gestorben. Man gut, dass ich das Zubehör nicht mitbestellt habe. Den Schlauch (HD und Schwimmschlauch) werde ich wohl bei dem erstgenannten Internethändler (euro-Teich) kaufen. Vielleicht aber auch unter eBay


----------



## norbert.leim (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo herbert, 

war in der Zwischenzeit im Urlaub
auch mit der Großen Saugglocke nimmt er die Steine mit, wenn man zu toll aufdrückt!
Mein HD hat ene Leistung von 150 bar!

lg Norbert


----------



## sissi (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Norbert
Urlaub war sicher schöner als Teichsaugen!
Ich bin schon neugierig, was Gerd berichten wird, vorallem ob ein merklicher Wasserverlust bei seiner Teichgröße erkennbar ist und natürlich wie er bei ihm funktioniert, es sind ja immer verschiedene Faktoren wie Wassertiefen, HD-Reiniger,Untergrund ( Folie,Schotter) vorhanden.
Wie lange schon und wie oft verwendest du den Sauger?Zeigen sich beim Kunststoff Abnützungen, da er ja oft mit Steinen Kontakt hat und Kunststoff  ziemlich weich ist?Ich habe bei meiner Pumpe sehr oft das Problem,dass sich ein Pfropf aus Pflanzenfasern,Steinchen ,__ Schnecken ect. bildet und ich den Saugkopf herausnehmen muss,reinigen,neues Vakuum aufbauen ,und so weiter-grundsätzlich sehr geduldig kann das eher nervig sein und viele Stunden bis zum Bauch im Wasser bedeuten .Verstopft bei dir der Sauger auch öfters?

schöne Grüße
Herbert


----------



## norbert.leim (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Herbert,

der Wasserverlust ist schon enorm, deswegen reduziere ich das schlammsaugen auf ein Minimum!
Ich hab meinen Teich erst seit einem Jahr, folglich hab ich noch sehr wenig Schlamm im Teich und hab den Sauger auch nicht sehr oft benutzt, aber Abnutztungserscheinungen sind jetzt schon feststellbar!

lG Norbert


----------



## gerd99 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich alle Utensilien zusammen. 
- HD-Schlauch über Ebay (10 m ca.23 EUR) 
- Abflußschlauch (Durchmesser 1,5 Zoll - 10 m Länge) für 3,85 EUR pro Meter bei OBI. 
- Verlängerungsstange (für mich reicht  die Länge von 1,50 - 2,50 m) aus dem Malerzubehör von OBI. 

Morgen oder Übermorgen ist dann der große Test. Ein Wasserverlust wäre nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich werde das "abgepumpte" Wasser in einem Mörtelkübel abfangen und meine Frau kann damit dann gleichzeitig den Garten an verschiedenen Ecken (Bäume, Büsche, Sträucher usw.) gießen. Bei der Trockenheit ist es allemal notwendig. Nebeneffekt ist dann, dass ich bei meinem niedrigen PH-Wert durch Zuführen von Leitungswasser (was sonst auch zum Gießen genommen wird) da etwas regulieren kann.

Neuerdings habe ich eine Sauerstoffpumpe (Silenta Pro 1800 von VELDA) mit extremem Sprudler in den Teich gebracht. Ab und zu schnappten meine paar Goldfische abends immer an der Oberfläche nach Luft und spuckten "grünen" Schaum auf die Oberfläche. Jetzt ist durch den Sprudler eine ordentliche Bewegung im Wasser. Es brodelt förmlich. Der Ausströmer ist ca. 1,40 m tief im Wasser. Die Pumpe steht in einem Busch versteckt nahe dem Teich. Das ganze ist fast geräuschlos. Wenn man am Teich sitzt hört man nur ein leichtes Rauschen des Wassers.


----------



## gerd99 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich den ersten Test mit dem Arnold Schlammabsauger hinter mir. 

Vorweg gleich die Info: Das Ding saugt ohne Ende. 

*Leider auch die Wassermenge, die mit gesaugt wird, ist doch beträchtlich. *

Nun im Einzelnen:

Ich habe meinen größeren Karcher (620M) benutzt. Dazu einen HD-Schlauch von 10 Meter Länge. Damit mir der ganze Schlauchkram nicht um die Beine baumelte, habe ich aus dem Gartenmarkt noch zwei Plastik-Spiralschlangen, die sonst zum Schutz an Baumstämme gegen Verbiss eingesetzt werden, um den HD-Schlauch und den Abflußschlauch gewickelt. Da die __ Schlangen schon eine Grundfestigkeit haben, hielten sie die beiden Schläuche gut zusammen. Dadurch bilden die beiden Schläuche eine Einheit. Zumindest an den ersten 3 Metern.
Den Abflußschlauch habe ich anfangs in einen Mörtelkübel auslaufen lassen. Allerdings war die Freude nur von kurzer Dauer. Der Kübel war im Nu voll. Als Änderung habe ich über die Blumenbeete einen Drainageschlauch verteilt. In diesen habe ich den Abflußschlauch eingeführt. Das war dann eine brauchbare Lösung, da meine Frau mit dem Gießen aus dem Kübel nicht nach kam.
Nun zum Absaugen selbst. Die Absaughaube (großer Kegel im Einsatz) saugt den Schlamm wie  verrückt. Ich habe es an den Wänden (Polyestermatten mit Kunstharz) meines Teiches nur getan, da ich den Grund des Teiches (noch) nicht einsehen kann. Dort sah man förmlich wie der Schlamm abgesogen wurde. Allerdings mit einer *großen *Menge Wasser zusammen. Ich denke, dass bei meinem Teich der Karcher (620M) zu viel Leistung hatte. Der Druck (ca. 110bar) scheint mir keine große Rolle zu spielen. Die Saugkraft begann sofort nach Aufbau des Druckes durch den HD-Reiniger. Dort musste ich allerdings nach Pausen häufiger entlüften. Am Ende habe ich den Karcher immer durchgehend laufen lassen. Der Unterdruck durch das Venturi-Prinzip in der Absaughaube war sofort da. Der Innendurchmesser des Abflußschlauches (Durchmesser 40 mm) war in voller Menge mit Abwasser gefüllt und man konnte mit dem Schlauch in der Hand auch sofort gießen. Bloß die Wassermenge hätte jede Pflanze o.ä. sofort ertränkt. 
Die Haube ohne den großen abnehmbaren Kegel habe ich nicht benutzt. Aber ich denke, dass auch zwischen den Steinen usw. damit eine gute Leistung zu erzielen ist. 
Welche Kiesgröße der Saugvorgang nun mitreissen würde, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich in dem Teich keinen Kies habe. Oder besser gesagt ich den Kies an der tiefen Häfte meines Teiches nicht erkennen kann. Das wird im Herbst einmal der Fall sein, wenn ich im Teich etwas "ausmisten" muss und den tiefen Teil mit dem Sauger angreife. Aber ich glaube, dass dann der Teich auch fast leer wird. Mein Vater, der den Teich angelegt hat, hat ihn mit Sicherheit noch nie leer gemacht.

FAZIT:

 Ich werde in Zukunft mit dem kleineren Karcher die Arbeit verrichten. Wenn ein Karcher mit 150bar eingesetzt wird, ist der Teich bald leer.  
 Es muss eine geeignete Abflussmöglichkeit bestehen, da doch eine große Menge Wasser aus dem Teich entnommen wird.
 Das Gelenk an der Absaughaube muss deutlich schwergängiger gemacht werden, da der Schlauch sonst bestimmt wie die Absaugglocke zum Teichrand oder zum Teichboden sich ausrichtet. Die parallel Anlage  der Absaugfläche vom Teich zur Absaughaube ist möglichst einzuhalten. Das ist nicht immer einfach, weil das Gewicht der Schläuche da mitspielt. Aber ein wenig Luft ansaugen (Haube kurz anliften) hebt der Schlauch sofort wieder an die Oberfläche. Der Unterdruck geht dadurch nicht verloren.

Grundsätzlich habe ich den Kauf des Sediment Absauger (Haube) nicht bereut. Nur alle anderen Teile sollte man bei einem einheimischen Händler kaufen. Die sind dort deutlich billiger.
Wo sich die Absaughaube sicherlich auch gut einsetzen läßt, ist beim Entleeren von Behältern oder ganzen Kellerräumen. Sie haut doch eine Menge Wasser durch und nimmt auch allen Schmutz mit. 
Welche Pumpe kann das sonst schon, es sei denn man ist bei der Feuerwehr.


----------



## sissi (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Gerd
schön zu hören ,wie gut der Sauger den Schlamm absaugt, natürlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass bei dem Wasser ,das aus dem Schlauch kommt auch ein Teil vom HD-Reiniger dabei ist (je nach Stärke) und es dann mehr aussieht.
Als Saugschlauch solltest du besser einen Schwimmschlauch verwenden (das hab ich auch bei meiner Pumpe bemerkt) da der Volle Schlauch ein irres Gewicht bekommt und dir den Sauger bzw. Saugkopf immer aufkippt, der Schwimmschlauch allerdings schön auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt und den Sauger horizontal ausrichtet und auch die Randbepflanzung weniger beschädigt wird da er an einer Stelle aus dem Teich herausgeführt werden kann und bei entsprechender Länge des Schlauches ein großes Gebiet "schwimmend" versorgen kann.Ich habe mich anfangs auch mit einem normalen Schlauch abgemüht und jetzt seit vielen Jahren diesen blauen( Schwimmbadbedarf) Schwimmschlauch und sehr positive Erfahrungen damit.
lG
Herbert


----------



## ironice (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Bitte beitag löschen oder nicht beachten habe zu früh geschrieben ohne jeden Beitrag gesehen zu haben.


----------



## gerd99 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



			
				sissi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerd
> ...natürlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass bei dem Wasser, das aus dem Schlauch kommt, auch ein Teil vom HD-Reiniger dabei ist (je nach Stärke) und es dann mehr aussieht.
> ...
> lG
> Herbert



Hallo Herbert,

ich glaube dass man die Menge Wasser aus dem HD-Reiniger vernachlässigen kann. Ich habe den Verbrauch der Wassermenge mehr an meinem Teich gesehen. 
Theoretisch läuft das Wasser vom HD-Reiniger ja auch erst in den Teich  
Bei meiner Oberfläche von ca. 20m² sehe ich das sehr schnell an meinem Pumpenauslassrohr (einfaches Rohr als Wasserspeier).

Die Idee mit dem Schwimmschlauch werde ich mir einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Da brauche ich ja nur die Länge, die in dem Teich benötigt wird. Außerhalb kann ich ja die vorhandene Methode verwenden. Bloß der  Schwimmschlauch wird nicht billig sein und muss auch irgendwo gelagert werden. Die Schläuche sind ganz schön sperrig.

Hierzu habe ich aber noch ein Frage: 
Bei den Angeboten der Schwimmschläuche wird von einer Riffelung (auch innen) gesprochen. Das ist natürlich nicht gerade für Schlammabsaugen geeignet. Die bekommt man doch innen dann nie richtig sauber. Welche Ausführung hast du denn im Einsatz. Bei meinem z.Z. genutzten Schlauch ist die Innenseite glatt.


----------



## sissi (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Gerd
du brauchst nur die Länge im Teich als Schwimmschlauch den es als Meterware gibt innen mit den Rillen um die Luft einzuschließen.Der einzige Nachteil der Innenriffelung ist, dass sich ein spitzer Stein verkeilen kann, bzgl. Schlamm gibt es absolut keine Probleme, optimal wäre ein transparenter weil mann besser den Saugvorgang kontrollieren kann, ich habe leider noch keinen gefunden.

schöne Grüße
Herbert


----------



## gerd99 (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo,
nach der Kaufzeit vor gut zwei Monaten und einer Nutzungszeit von zwei ausführlichen Einsetzen kann ich über den Teichsauger folgende Aussage machen:


Anschaffungspreis hat eine Armortisationszeit, die in meinem Leben nicht mehr erreicht wird.
Reinigungswirkung sehr gut (aber auch kleiner Kies wird mitgerissen).
Wasserverbrauch enorm (Restwasser wird in den Garten abgeleitet.
HD-Reiniger muss genügend Leistung mitbringen.
Schwimmschlauch für die ersten Meter unbedingt erforderlich, da der normale mit Abwasser gefüllte Schlauch zu schwer wird.
Zum Ableiten wird meist eine zweite Hilfsperson benötigt, die den Schlauch händelt.
Lagerung der Utensilien (Schläuche, Stiel usw.) benötigt viel Platz.
Die Saugleistung wird erhöht, wenn der Abwasserschlauch ein leichtes Gefälle zum Ablauf hat.
*Glatte* Wände (Folien, Beton oder Polyester) sind besonders gut geeignet. Naturuntergründe (Lehm usw.) sind nicht geeignet.

Der Wasserverbrauch ist dann ideal, wenn ein gewisser Anteil wegen Wassertausch sowieso gewechselt werden soll. Ansonsten sehr störend. Die Glocke sollte auf der zu reinigenden Fläche möglichst gut parallel aufliegen. So ist sichergestellt, dass überwiegend der Schlamm und nicht das Wasser abgesaugt wird. Das ist aber mitunter nicht sehr einfach zu handhaben, da das Gewicht des Schlauches (HD- und Abwasser), der Glocke und dem Stiel nicht zu unterschätzen sind.

Sehr ideal ist das Gerät auch zum *Auspumpen* von verschlammten Gruben, vollgelaufenen Keller usw. Ein Zusetzen der Schläuche ist fast ausgeschlossen.

FAZIT:
Für einen kleinen Garten-Teich (< 20m² Oberfläche) ist der finanzielle Aufwand nicht zu empfehlen. *Ich würde die Anschaffung nicht noch einmal machen.* Da ist es billiger alle 2-3 Jahre den Teich zu entleeren und komplett zu reinigen.


----------



## Vampyr (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Ich habe diesen thread seit Anfang an mitverfolgt und war von dem Konzept an sich sehr angetan. Lediglich der Preis von dem guten teil schlug mir mächtig auf den Magen. 650€ für einen trichter und eine Kärcherdüse waren mir eindeutig zu viel.
Also entstand der Gedanke das Ding einfach nachzubauen, wie ich es schon beim Sifi getan habe. Dieses Mal aber nicht als teure Edelstahlvariante (später vielleicht) sondern erstmal so einfach und primitiv wie möglich, um auch den anderen Usern einen einfachen Nachbau zu ermöglichen.

das Prinzip, das dahinter steht ist so einfach wie genial.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strahlpumpe
Ein Hochdruckstrahl oder besser formuliert, ein Wasserstrahl mit geringem Durchmesser aber hoher Geschwindigkeit und damit hohem Impuls wird von unten in einen Trichter geleitet, der in einen 1"-Schlauch mündet.
Der Hochdruckstrahl gibt durch innere Reibung seinen Impuls an das umliegende Wasser ab und beschleunigt dieses.

Dieses Wochenende hatte ich neben meinem Studium ein wenig zeit, die Idee wieder aufzugreifen.
Ich suchte mir in meiner Wühlkiste also einen alten trichter, von dem ich das obere Ende abgeschnitten habe und mit Silikon einen 1"-stutzen eingeklebt habe.

Jetzt fehlte noch die Düse. Nachdem mein Auto einen Motorschaden hatte, fiel mir bei der Reparatur dieser schöne Aluklotz auf, der den Sprit verteilte. Die Idee griff ich auf und nahm mir ein 14mm Alu-Vollmaterial mit quadratischem Querschnitt. Das wurde von beiden Seiten der Länge nach zentral durchbohrt (6mm durchmesser) und an den enden wieder mit 2 Schrauben verschlossen. Jetzt folgten 2 Bohrungen von oben, in die ich ein 1/4"(Hochdruckschlauch) und ein 1/8"(Düse)-Gewinde schnitt. In das 1/4"-Gewinde kam noch ein Adapternippel für den Schlauch und schon konnte getestet werden(noch mit provisorischer Düse).

Die Düse wurde in einer gefüllten Wäschschüssel versenkt und Druck drauf gegeben. Schon recht eindrucksvoll. Anschließend habe ich den trichter drauf gehalten. Was soll ich sagen.
Es funktioniert.

Jetzt bin ich noch damit beschäftigt die beiden teile sauber mit einander zu verbinden und hoffe euch in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft Bilder eines funktionierenden Prototypen sowie eine kleine Nachbauanleitung präsentieren zu können.


----------



## gerd99 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

@Vampyr

Hallo,

der Preis von 650€ ist ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen. Die Sediment Saugglocke gibt es jetzt schon für ca. 280 - 350€. Bloß in der Schweiz darfst du sie dir nicht kaufen, da die MWST das Gerät noch teurer macht. Ich glaube es gibt die Glocke schon in Österreich und dort auch deutlich billiger. Alle anderen Utensilien kannst du natürlich selbst zusammen stellen. Da gibt es im Baumarkt genügend Materialien. Aber der Düsenkopf für die Glocke muss schon sehr genau auf die Leistung des HD-Reinigers ausgerichtet sein. Sonst kommt da nur ein laues Lüftchen heraus und die Wirkung geht gegen null.

Ich habe jetzt gerade einmal meinen kleinen Vorteich ( ein 1m³ Becken halb freies Wasser und die andere Hälfte, durch Steine abgeteilt, ein Sumpfbeet, in dem das Regenwasser erst einläuft und dann mittels Überlauf in den Hauptteich) mit der Glocke leergepumpt. Dort hatte sich auch viel Luftstaub und Dreck aus der Dachrinne abgelagert. Das ging natürlich "ratz fatz". Das Gecken war im Nu leer. 
Das habe ich in der Vergangenheit immer mit einer Gardena Gartenpumpe immer sehr mühselig erledigt. Besonders wenn es dem Ende zu ging und der Schlammanteil größer wurde. 
Mit der Saugglocke aber war das überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Vampyr (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Nun Gerd, das mit dem Abstimmen auf den Reiniger kann ja noch so wichtig sein, da man die orginale Glocke ja auch auf diverse Reiniger montieren kann.
In meiner Glocke hab ich das so gebastelt, dass man diverse Düsen einsetzen kann. Da muss ich noch ein wenig experimentieren.

Wie du im Thema Eigenbautechnik lesen kannst, funktioniert mein Sauger momentan schon recht gut. Am Wochenende werde ich sie mal testen und euch euch die Ergebnisse präsentieren.


----------



## koiundteich (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo alle zusammen,
die Saugglocke gibt es schon für ca. 150,-- €. Teleskop dranbasteln und Schwimmschlauch dran fertig. Da lohnt sich auch kein Eigenbau.
mit feundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland.
Dirk
www.mein-schoener-teich.com


----------



## Vera44 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Da ist der Teichfiltersauger von Kärcher aber doch noch billiger. Für 69 Euro ist das doch bezahlbar. Einen NT-Sauger hat wohl jeder zu Hause den man vorschalten kann. Sorry ich arbeite in einem Kärcher Laden. Aber ich ich bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden.


----------



## gerd99 (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



			
				Vera44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Da ist der *Teich*filter*sauger* von Kärcher aber doch noch billiger.



Hallo,
ich nehme an, dass du den Teichsauger meinst. Ich habe ihn mir gerade im Internet einmal angesehen. Hier werden aber Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Da ist die Sediment-Sauger-Glocke (wenn es die schon für 150€ gibt) eindeutig im Vorteil. Das geht mit Power ohne Umwege direkt ins gewünschte Umfeld. Die Saugleistung ist mit Sicherheit erheblich größer als die normalen Teichschlammsauger. 
So einen habe ich auch vorher schon im Besitz gehabt. Allerdings saugt er den Behälter voll und schaltete dann den Motor solange ab, bis der Behälter wieder ausgelaufen ist. Die Leistung sinkt aber rasch ab, wenn man in größere Tiefen (1m und mehr) vordringen muss.

PS. Bei Karcher zu arbeiten ist doch keine Schande


----------



## Yeti (22. März 2009)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo!
Bin seit heute Besitzer eines Arnold Schlammsaugers. Nach dem Recherchieren in diesem Forum war mir etwas bange, was die Lieferung anbelangt. Jetzt kann ich aber sagen, dass die in der Zwischenzeit absolut problemlos funktioniert! Nachdem meine Einzahlung erfolgt ist, sind mir die Teile innerhalb einer Woche durch einen Zustelldienst geliefert worden. Die Kommunikation war auch tadellos. Alle Anfragen über e-mail hat Herr Arnold rasch beantwortet. Die Preise dürfte die Firma auch etwas angepasst haben.  Eine Einzelzusammenstellung der Schläuche im Baumarkt war nicht billiger.
Jetzt bin ich schon sehr gespannt auf die Funktion. Werde hier im Forum sicher darüber berichten. 
MfG! Günter


----------



## Starvalley (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Habe mir nach drei Jahren als Teichbesitzer auch endlich ein solches Gerät zugelegt. Marke O**e, teuer aber wirklich brauchbar. Habe bislang nur wenig Schlamm im Teich. Nach dem Winter gab es jedoch eine Menge Laub auf dem Grund und jede Menge Algen an der Folie. Die hab ich damit in kürzester Zeit sehr gut aus dem Teich bekommen. Ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sowas. Dennoch: Ich habe dabei einen Frosch angesaugt und ihm einen Schreck fürs Leben beschert. Weiterhin habe ich über 15 __ Libellen-Larven (nur die, die ich gesehen habe) aus dem Teich gezogen. Die Dunkelziffer des zerstörten Lebens wird wohl wesentlich höher sein. Das hat mich dazu bewegt, das Gerät wieder zu veräußern. Ein großes Internet-Auktionshaus wird wohl dafür sorgen, dass der finanzielle Verlust nicht ganz so hoch sein wird.

Pflanzen, Bakterien und die Filteranlage sollten ausreichen. Und wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt, kann man im Notfall ja Schlammzersetzende Bakterien zuführen. Das dürfte wesentlich mehr Leben schonen/retten.

Wieder was dazu gelernt 

Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas


----------



## schrope (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*



Starvalley schrieb:


> Habe mir nach drei Jahren als Teichbesitzer auch endlich ein solches Gerät zugelegt. Marke O**e, teuer aber wirklich brauchbar. Habe bislang nur wenig Schlamm im Teich. Nach dem Winter gab es jedoch eine Menge Laub auf dem Grund und jede Menge Algen an der Folie. Die hab ich damit in kürzester Zeit sehr gut aus dem Teich bekommen. Ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sowas. Dennoch: Ich habe dabei einen Frosch angesaugt und ihm einen Schreck fürs Leben beschert. Weiterhin habe ich über 15 __ Libellen-Larven (nur die, die ich gesehen habe) aus dem Teich gezogen. Die Dunkelziffer des zerstörten Lebens wird wohl wesentlich höher sein. Das hat mich dazu bewegt, das Gerät wieder zu veräußern. Ein großes Internet-Auktionshaus wird wohl dafür sorgen, dass der finanzielle Verlust nicht ganz so hoch sein wird.
> 
> Pflanzen, Bakterien und die Filteranlage sollten ausreichen. Und wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt, kann man im Notfall ja Schlammzersetzende Bakterien zuführen. Das dürfte wesentlich mehr Leben schonen/retten.



Genau aus diesem Grund soll man um diese Jahreszeit nicht saugen, da jetzt die ganzen Larven im Teich bzw. Schlamm sind und so auch die __ Frösche.
Gesaugt wird am besten im Herbst. Schau mal hier, Helmut hat da eine super Checkliste eingestellt.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## AxelU (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch einen Schlammsauger. So einen kleinen, der immer 1 x saugt, bis der Schwimmer auslöst und dann erst mal abläuft. Hat nicht viel gekostet und ist für meinen kleinen Teich trotzdem völlig ausreichend. Allerdings nimmt der doch einiges an Leben mit raus und an ein paar Stellen kann ich ihn nicht einsetzen, da dort zu feines Substrat liegt.

Wie gut oder schlecht funktionieren denn die Teichschlammzersetzer? Ist das Chemie, die den Teich belastet oder tatsächlich nur völlig harmlose Mineralien und Bakterien? 

Wenn der Schlamm zersetzt ist, ist er ja nicht spurlos verschwunden. Er müsste doch dann eingentlich in Form von gelösten Nährstoffen im Wasser sein. Sollte man also anschließend einen Teilwasserwechsel machen?

Axel


----------

